
Linux 'grinch' vulnerability - dankohn1
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2860032/this-linux-grinch-could-put-a-hole-in-your-security-stocking.html
======
pdkl95
So wheel is acting as expected? How is this not fixed by replacing

    
    
        auth sufficient pam_wheel.so use_uid group=wheel trust
    

with

    
    
        auth required   pam_wheel.so use_uid group=wheel
    

in /etc/pam.d/su? Or replace all pam_wheel.so entries with something else?
(i.e. pam_unix.so)

This seems like fairly standard behavior these days - are distros really
shipping with wheel enabled by default?

------
hannob
Please read this explanation by Redhat's Kurt Seifried:
[http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q4/1075](http://seclists.org/oss-
sec/2014/q4/1075)

tl;dr not a vulnerability

